# Importing Stffordshire Bull Terrier



## shannonbr

Hi All,

We have recently moved to Singapore and are looking at bring our pup over. Unfortunately he is a part 1 dog and on the list of banned breeds in Singapore. It absolutely breaks our hearts that we have to leave him behind and i was just wondering if anyone has ever had any luck in importing a pure bread or cross that contains one of the breeds on the banned list?

Your help would be greatly appreciated. Happy to discuss via phone

Shannon


----------



## GiselleBrau

Hi Shannon,
I am moving to Singapore and facing the same problem. Could you sort this out and bring your puppy?
Thanks


----------



## simonsays

GiselleBrau said:


> Hi Shannon,
> I am moving to Singapore and facing the same problem. Could you sort this out and bring your puppy?
> Thanks


Staffi ?

Strictly not allowed and there is no exemption I understand.

Go to www.ava.gov.sg for info on dog breeds allowed.


----------



## GiselleBrau

Yes Simon, he is a 10yo staffy x. I read something that if it was disexed, microchiped, insured, etc might be a possibility. So I am trying all ways.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I can think of one awkward workaround: importation into Indonesia. Batam and Bintan are short ferry rides from Singapore. Your dog could stay on either island, and you could see your dog often -- even every weekend, for example. It would not be an inexpensive arrangement.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> I can think of one awkward workaround: importation into Indonesia. Batam and Bintan are short ferry rides from Singapore. Your dog could stay on either island, and you could see your dog often -- even every weekend, for example. It would not be an inexpensive arrangement.


Why not Malaysia, the land of Malaysian Rottweiler 

Btw, are you sure Indonesia allows import of exotic breeds by somebody who has no residency in Indonesia? 

Especially considering how Islamic Indonesia is ....


----------



## BBCWatcher

Malaysia has substantially the same dog breed restrictions.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> Malaysia has substantially the same dog breed restrictions.


My suggestion about Malaysia was tongue in cheek.

Anyway in reality, what sets Indonesia better?

For somebody to leave a dog and visit periodically, hoping the minder does a good job ... and hopefully doesn't sell the dog ... its as good as not bringing the dog here.

Dogs can get very attached and I know enough dog owners who know their dog will die of starvation if the owners leave the dog alone with somebody for more than a few days.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Shouldn't it be up to the dog's owner to decide whether having the dog about 15 miles away from the workplace is better or not than having the dog about 9,000 miles away?


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> Shouldn't it be up to the dog's owner to decide whether having the dog about 15 miles away from the workplace is better or not than having the dog about 9,000 miles away?


To be clear, my question had no ill intent, I was just wondering aloud, since, to reiterate, I am of the strong belief no dog lover will want to entrust a stranger to take care of the dog, and visit the dog on weekends

Btw, what's 15 miles away ? 

Ps, I read somewhere that the word pet has been deemed to be politically incorrect by PETA and their likes.Its suggested to use the word human companion


----------



## BBCWatcher

....Or have a stranger take care of the dog _with zero weekend visits_?

I don't think this is complicated. The "perfect" option is not available. Thus, let's present all available, alternative options. I'm not advocating any particular option, and I don't think any of us should.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> ....Or have a stranger take care of the dog _with zero weekend visits_?
> 
> I don't think this is complicated. The "perfect" option is not available. Thus, let's present all available, alternative options. I'm not advocating any particular option, and I don't think any of us should.


ok, pretty much and purely for argument sake.

Say, I am a UK citizen, who got a job in Singapore. I have been told that my children can't be issued any pass nor are allowed to enter Singapore. 

So 
option 1: leave them in UK, and let my in laws/parents take care of my kids ?

or

option 2: get them to Indonesia, or Malaysia, leave them with a caretaker/nanny or whatever, and visit them on weekends ? i.e. leave them in a country where firstly it is a strange new place and secondly, even for visits, it's a pain in the a** to cross the water, negotiate immigration, trying to learn the local lingo, not forgetting finding a person who will care for the kids than sell them to the highest bidder, or worse, just leave them and vanish ... etc. etc. ?

Well, that's what I was trying to tell you. And that's the point that you are seriously missing.

For a lot of pet lovers, their pet is family, so it's rather leave them with some relative or family, if possible, than leave them in the care of a stranger.

Seriously, no replies expected, please !!


----------



## BBCWatcher

You are assuming facts not in evidence. Don't assume. Present all the options, then let adults be adults and decide for themselves what is best for them.

You're the one advocating a specific option. I'm not.


----------

